# Stock Head-Unit 8-pin DIN pin-out



## Cookie_187 (Jun 14, 2008)

i still have the stock head unit installed in my '2003 Nissan N16 Pulsar ST'. it has an auxiliary input via an 8-pin DIN connection...

*can anyone provide a diagram of a 'pin-out' for the '8-pin DIN' connector on my head unit?*

i've had a long look around on the net and have only come across 2 decent but different diagrams for the stock head unit in a nissan sentra, which look nothing like my head unit

_image_


----------



## Cookie_187 (Jun 14, 2008)

on the front of the head unit it has: *NISSAN SY702*

and this is everything that's printed on the sticker label on the head unit...



*JL
B8185-6M901 AU

NISSAN
MODEL CODE: 14787210

E11 10R-021463
e11 021463

FMS audio
MADE IN MALAYSIA*


----------



## Cookie_187 (Jun 14, 2008)

well can people please provide pin-out diagrams for any head unit with an 8-pin din connection? i'll just have a go at trial & error and hope i don't do any damage to the unit...


----------



## Cookie_187 (Jun 14, 2008)

or can anyone please provide a link to a webpage regarding this, or some contact details for someone who can help me?


----------

